# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Installing Regnum

## the_sorrow

I want to play regnum but I don't know how to install it. Please help

----------


## RomeReactor

Hi. Take a look here. If you have doubts or questions, please post back.

----------


## Praadur

One other thing to note is that if you get a segfault when first running or working with the launcher, you may want to take a look at this thread.

Apparently I wasn't the only one to have that problem, but my solution fixed it for those who've read it.  So if you do encounter a message containing 'segfault' or 'segmentation fault', take a look at that thread and see whether my solution to the problem helps you or not.

----------

